# I'm Home!!



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

Boy do I have a lot of catching up to do!! Well, I'm just glad to be back so I can catch up. I don't have much time tonight but I just wanted to say hey & I'll be back in full force tomorrow morning. I can't wait!! I've missed you all so much!!


----------



## MJ (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome home Crewsk! I missed ya! (go check your forums now )


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome back crewsk, get those fingers flyin!!
You have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes MJ, anything you say MJ!


Thanks texasgirl!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, Crewsk! I didn't forget about ya, I'm off for a while, see you in the autumn!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 26, 2005)

CREWSK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))

Wow! Its SOOOOOO good to have you back! Now get to work! The B&B needs cleaning and the folks in room 17 want to be comped on a dinner cause their shower head is partially cloged.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2005)

WELCOME back,

you have been missed...Glad you are okay...
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad to see ya back!  You've been missed.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Damp, Sushi, kadesma, & pds! 


Sushi, the B&B may have to do without me for a little longer. I'm supposed to stay as stress free as possible for a while still. I'll be sure to drop by for a cup of coffee as soon as I can though! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome back Crewsk!!!  Been a while, Im glad your back to keep things in line!!  Have fun catching up!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome Home Crewsk!!!

MJ - get back to me on this - was this a paid vacation she took?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks tancowgirl & elf! 


Elf, if it was paid, I'd like to see that check ASAP!! I need to pay a few bills.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome back Crewsk!!!  You've been greatly missed.  I sure hope things have settled down for ya.  Your still in my prayers.


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2005)

crewsk welcome home !! we have missed you !!!!!!
and now you're grounded for leaving us until you're
92... just like luvs lol


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, Crewsk

It is good to have you around again here at DC.   Welcome back!!  

Hugs, SC


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 27, 2005)

Crewsk don't want to stress you out, but we need to get together with Mr. and Mrs. Elf and go try out Raine's Place. She was just  Voted "  of the Month".  We are please as punch to have you back kido !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Crewsk I am Licia from Rome... I am rather new and I believe we haven't met yet, but I have seen that you are one of the brightest stars of the DC... I look forward to talking with you soon, and whatever the problems you had to deal with I am glad that it is over!!  My best wishes and see ya soon!!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 27, 2005)

Yea!!!  You're back!  I'll take that as a sign that things are going much better for you!


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back - glad things have settled down for you. I've missed your help here. You always have such great ideas. Glad you are back.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2005)

I spoke too soon last night!!  Savannah was home from school yesterday with a mild stomach virus & running a low temp. Well, she got up this morning with croup so as soon as the doctors office opens, I'm calling to get her an appointment. But I'll be back on as soon as that's over! 


Thank you all for the warm welcome back! I appriciate it greatly!


Middie as long as I'm grounded does that mean I can't leave this chair & don't have to clean the house?


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Crewsk I hope Savannah is feeling better today!!!
I am so glad to see you back


----------



## Raine (Sep 27, 2005)

BACK


----------



## jkath (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so glad you're back - I've missed you!
Give Savannah a hug, a blanket and a kiss and then go put your feet up (as long as you can reach your keyboard from the recliner chair)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope Savan feels better soon...........keep us posted.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to see you're back crewsk. I'll be looking forward to reading your posts again.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

Middie as long as I'm grounded does that mean I can't leave this chair & don't have to clean the house

crewsk as long as your grounded you can't do anything else but talk to us !!!!!! lol
who knew being grounded could be so fun ?
anyhoo hope poor little savannah feels better soon. give her som applesauce so she has something light in her little tummy. she might be able to hold that down easier than toast or something heavier.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2005)

CREWSK!!! Oh I am so glad you are able to be back. I was thinking of you. How wonderful that you are supposed to take it easy and can hang out here with the bunch of us nuts! Now you can get going and start bringing that post count up; middie is getting WAY ahead of you!


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

i don't know if that's such a great thing... i need a  life lol


----------



## htc (Sep 27, 2005)

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks y'all! Savannah's stomach bug was gone by the time she went to bed last night. This morning it was the croup stuff. We just got home from the doctors about 45 minutes ago & they have started her on a nebulizer for her asthma, since they think it has more to do with that than croup. Needless to say, Savannah's not happy about it one bit! She had a treatment when we got home & now she's asleep on the couch. Her breathing sounds much better than it did this morning. That in itself is a huge load of my mind!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back, crewsk.  Missed you a lot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back Crewsk.  I found out in your absence, and because of yours and a few other absences, that I care for the people on this forum more than I thought would have been possible.  As was said up by another poster, Urmaniac I think, you are one of the shining stars of this site.  

And remember, stress is one of those things that will consume you if you let it.  I'm one of those fortunate people who don't stress about many things.  But then again, I have a lousy short term memory.  I sincerely hope and pray that your family helps reduce the stress, and assists you in every way they can.  

Great to have you back. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks mudbug & Goodweed!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

Girlfriend, I was ready to jump in my car and go find you!!! Glad you're back!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks marmalady! It feels good to know that there are so many people out there who care about me as much as I care about them.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 28, 2005)

Glad to hear she's doing better.  Give her a big hug from me!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

I will Sizz & thanks. She had a relapse around 5 this morning. Not only did she get up struggling to breathe but she had a 102 temp. I just gave her another breathing treatment & she's finally sounding almost normal & her temp is down to 99. I've been having to alternate her between Tylenol & Motrin every 3 hours. On top of all this, she won't eat today. She's still drinking plenty though.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

She'll eat when she's hungry, Crews - just as long as she's getting plenty of fluids - have you ever tried making juice popsicles? Worked when my boys were little.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

I've done that before & I need to make some for her now. Thanks marmalady! I know she'll eat when she gets hungry, but you know how it is, a mom can't help but worry sometimes.


----------



## callie (Sep 28, 2005)

crewsk, so glad to see you back - but sorry to hear about savannah.  hope she is doing better this evening.  take care - and get all the rest you can.  sounds like you are a busy mom!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 28, 2005)

Barely got to meet you ....  but I'm glad you're back!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

Savannah


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2005)

Crewsk,

sorry to hear Savannah is ill, wish I could be of help...But, will keep you both in my prayers...Hugs to your beautiful little girl..
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I've done that before & I need to make some for her now. Thanks marmalady! I know she'll eat when she gets hungry, but you know how it is, a mom can't help but worry sometimes.



Moms & Dads who actually love and care for their children are becoming harder to find in our society.  You will be blessed a thousandfold for your efforts.  Always remember, that it is the mother's unique and sacred responsibility, and honor to shape the children, to teach them a system of values and integrity, to teach them that there are consequences to every action both good and bad, that they are unique and valuable, and loved.  

That is what you are doing, by your example, and your tender love for Savanah.  She will appreciate you, and become one of your best freinds as she grows, in spite of the temestuas behavior that almost always occurs as our children grow to adult-hood.  

A great mother is a wonderful thing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks callie, Kaylinda, wasabi, kadesma, & Goodweed!


Savannah was up at 4:30 this morning having an asthma attack but she wasn't running a fever. She ate pretty good last night & perked up some after supper. She's still asleep right now & seems to be breathing easier. I'm exhausted & think I may go back to bed until she gets up.

Goodweed, your post made me cry. I just try to treat my children with the same respect, care, & love that I want to be treated with. I think those are 3 of the most important things to have & give in life.


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome back, crewsk.

(Bang has been pacing the floors  )


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Bless her little heart.....I can only imagine how heart wrenching that is to see your child struggle to breath during her attacks.  My heart goes out to you both.  BIG HUGS.....stay strong and try to rest when she does.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks mish & Sizz! 


I took Savannah back to the doctor today & we saw a diffrent doctor (THANK GOODNESS!!) He said to stop the asthma treatments because they aren't doing her any good. He put her on Prednisone for the next 3 days to reduce the swelling in her windpipe because, she has croup. He was rather upset that the other doctor didn't do this Tuesday & told me that it had more to do with her asthma than anything. I'm off to lay down for a while, Savannah's appointment was at 10:45 this morning & we didn't get out of there until 1:15.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2005)

crewsk, I hope Savannah gets on a swift road to recovery!  I'm glad you got her to another doctor.  Get your rest crewsk - you're a good Mom.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2005)

Hang in there, crewsk!  What a long appointment--I'm sure you and Savannah are both beat after that.  Let's hope the new meds do the trick.  Give her a big hug for me.  I know how icky she must feel!


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2005)

It's amazing how much strength comes from our children.  I'm sure this goes for everyone here when I say there isn't anything I wouldn't do for my kids.  Try to get some rest and hug your kids tight!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks elf, PA, & corazon! I think her fever broke while we were asleep on the couch because when I woke up she was sweating. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it did!


----------

